# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  koschek basher!

## ironhead2000

Cant wait for gsp vs koschek! Koschek doesnt deserve atitle shot! Just when he was bout to get k.o'd by rumble johnson, he faked a poke in the eye which got him some rest time and changed the outcome of the fight! In his last fight he faked a knee to the head while he was down to get some rest time! The replay clearly showed the knee miss and then koschek flopped like he was hurt! Maybe this is the best thing that could of happend to him cause in this fight he wont have to fake. gsp going to send him packing down to light wieght! Cant believe dana white didnt fine or punish him for some cowardly bull like that!Maybe he sees it like i do and him fighting gsp is his punishment!

----------


## Phosphor

I watched the fight a few times. I try to like Koscheck, I really do. He is kind of an asshole, but you gotta respect the abilities - NOT to be mistaken for GSP abilities ofcourse. Johnson clearly had no answer with Koschecks ability - as the commentators put it, the cheap shot was the best one he delivered the whole 3 rounds. Johnson is an excellent fighter as well, but he did not have an answer that night for Koscheck.

While still pissed at Kos, I started watching the post fight interviews - watch the one where Rogan tries to explain it as Kos being Kos - he knew that Johnson knew he didn't connect that knee, but played it out to infuriate him. While I hate this and think it's some really lame shady shit - it is even lamer to have WWF antics like what johnson did after the bell. The bitch couldn't connect with anthing substantial for 15 minutes, so he sucker punches Kos. Dana did the right thing to make him an example - but he should have gone another step further and lightened Kos's purse and give him a strike rule - 3 and your out. They are training in a ring, not on an acting stage.

I think that Kos the wrestler will be out-wrestled by GSP hands down. Kos is not one-dimensional, but not nearly as honed and multi-faceted as GSP is. He is prolly going to have a pounding done on him.

----------


## yannick35

Kosh is an athlete there is no doubt there, i don't care about is attitude at all, i love to see him fight, i think is as improved so much over the last few years, i do hate it when he fakes like he did with the suppose knee to the face in is last UFC fight he looked really stupid there, against Paul Daly.

I am looking forward to see him fight GSP for the second time and am sure it will be a better and very different fight.

Many people might not like kosh but with is attitude everyone knows who he is now, he reminds me of Tito Ortiz who for a fighter with good talent still not the best but is almost a house hold name because of is cockiness and attitude.

----------


## Biohazard74

> Kosh is an athlete there is no doubt there, i don't care about is attitude at all, i love to see him fight, i think is as improved so much over the last few years, i do hate it when he fakes like he did with the suppose knee to the face in is last UFC fight he looked really stupid there, against Paul Daly.
> 
> I am looking forward to see him fight GSP for the second time and am sure it will be a better and very different fight.
> 
> Many people might not like kosh but with is attitude everyone knows who he is now, he reminds me of Tito Ortiz who for a fighter with good talent still not the best but is almost a house hold name because of is cockiness and attitude.


Fully with you on this.

----------


## Knockout_Power

I use to hate the mouth (TUF 1) cause there was nothing to back it up. 2 years later he was one hell of a well rounded fighter with a head like a rock and I gave him credit for taking the beating Alvez laid on him... the faking shit I could have done without, if I want to see someone faking it, I'll have sex with my girl (now ex)

I guess we'll see this outcome

----------


## Biohazard74

> I use to hate the mouth (TUF 1) cause there was nothing to back it up. 2 years later he was one hell of a well rounded fighter with a head like a rock and I gave him credit for taking the beating Alvez laid on him... the faking shit I could have done without, if I want to see someone faking it, I'll have sex with my girl (now ex)
> 
> I guess we'll see this outcome


lol 

But seriously. Alvez beat him but dont forget he had 2 weeks to prepare as it was a last minute fight. I think he can beat Alvez any day now.

----------


## yannick35

> lol 
> 
> But seriously. Alvez beat him but dont forget he had 2 weeks to prepare as it was a last minute fight. I think he can beat Alvez any day now.


And i am sure he will not make the same mistake again, i really don't see how Kosh could get out of shape.

----------

